

4 months on the Play Store with a niche productivity app - vbsteven
http://vbsteven.com/4-months-on-the-play-store-with-a-niche-productivity-app/

======
vbsteven
Inspired by the recent iOS revenue number posts I decided to share my own
revenue numbers. But this time for an app on the Play Store instead of Apple's
App Store.

